# cobomba?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

any good sites with good information about care??


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

these guys are very helpful when comes to plant detail, here ya go:
http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=43

cool plants have ton of fake ones of them real thing didnt work out for me..


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Cabombas are quite hard to grow. I think Camomba caroliniana is the most common one, the one you're most likely to pick up from a pet shop. Here's more info on it:
http://www.tropica.com/productcard_1.asp?id=015
In general I find Tropica more useful than plantgeek, as they have much more info on the plants. 
Use the URL
http://www.tropica.com/default.asp
to get info on all their plants.

I had some cabomba, it looked great for a bit, see it in the back right of this picture








and then it simply fell apart. My tank is fairly low light (1.5WPG), no CO2 injection, no ferts.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

They are a bit nasty... I can find them all over my tank in the surface.. However, we can't find any other here.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Cabomba is a pretty plant, but deffinitely not for the low tech tanks. They require higher light and CO2. They will grow well in almost for any tank for a couple of weeks, then die off clogging filter intakes.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

That is stuff that u need to watch otu for cause i had the same problem with it gettign in my filter i ended up takign it out and replacign some parts of my filter.


----------



## slidewaysL28E (May 31, 2005)

Yep, As long as you allow most of the plant to asorb a decent amount of light you will be okay, it's been living in my tank for a long time without CO2 injection or intense lighting, i just recently purchased a CO2 because the whole DIY system was too unreliable for me. It's needs constant trimming and the Substrate will need to be syphoned regularly, this is the only downfall of the plant. . .other than that it's a great plant to have because it's soft appearance, and texture increase the natural look of the tank dramatically, . . as well as how it flows in the current of the filter


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

IT is also a very common plant in my oppinion, I have seen it many times in my freinds tankes but i dont use it anymore since the insident with my filter burned a hole in my pocket.


----------

